# Passed PE Transportation CPT with EET Course



## semeyer

Hello everyone, I am so proud and excited to announce that I have passed my PE Exam that I took on April 1st. I participated in the EET Breadth and Depth courses on-demand. I completed the courses over 3 months starting in January. I graduated in June 2021 and was prepared to not pass due to my lack of experience. I whole-heartedly believe that the EET course paved the way to me passing.

The exam itself is much like the practice exam NCEES provides. I believe the multitude of practice problems provided within the EET course, both during the video trainings and quizzes offered, prepared me well for the test. The test had a large variety of conceptual questions. The EET courses provide questions that I was able to visualize and this allowed me to understand the larger picture than just a simple qualitative type of question. The courses gave many questions in multiple parts that helped understand how different sections of the test coincide and was very similar to how the PE Exam questions were asked.

With that being said, I did not complete all of the quizzes. I did not complete an entire practice exam through and through before taking the exam. Most of my studying came from watching the videos and completing the practice problems at the end of each EET section. The day before the exam I went through the NCEES practice exam, completed each problem, and if I could not figure out how to complete the problem I would look a the NCEES solution and refer back to the section of the EET binders if I was still uneasy about the process. On the test day, I looked at each problem and if I could not complete the problem right then (knowing where/how to find the answer) I would flag the question and move on to the next question. I spent 3.25 hours completing the breadth section, took my lunch, and spent 4.25 hours completing the depth section. I left with 30 minutes remaining. All references provided had the chapters bookmarked except the Roadside Design Guide. I did not use the Hydraulics Design of Highway Culverts or MEPDG manual. 

All-in-all, I am very happy with how my experience with EET turned out, how the interface with the instructors and web-app was, and the money spent was well worth what is provided for students.


----------

